# Blasc 3 Addon-modul



## Leang (5. April 2010)

Guten morgen zusammen,

Ich benutze nun seit nicht all zu langer zeit Blasc 3 und das Addon-modul um meine addons auf dem aktuellesten stand zu halten, nun hab ich aber leider folgendes problem. Blasc funktioniert noch soweit nur das Addon-modul ist irgendwie defekt. es werden weder meine aktuellen addon angezeigt noch kann ich neue addons runterladen und wenn ich auf den button addon ordner o. installation gehe, kommt keine reaktion. Würde mich über schnell hilfe freuen.


mfg

Leang


----------



## Bubbu (5. April 2010)

Das gleiche Problem habe ich seit kurzem auch.


----------



## Familie Blix (5. April 2010)

und ich habs auch, eine reparatur von blasc blieb erfolglos.


----------



## eMJay (5. April 2010)

Curse.com ist down und da das Buffed Addon wie ich schon vermuttet hab auf die Server von Curse.com zugreift geht dies auch nicht.


----------



## Matric (5. April 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Curse.com ist down und da das Buffed Addon wie ich schon vermuttet hab auf die Server von Curse.com zugreift geht dies auch nicht.




Curse.com is zwar gerade down, aber ich wollte meine Addons gestern Abend updaten und des ging nicht mit dem Addon Modul. Und da war Curse.com nicht down! 
Need Blasc 2 wieder da gab kaum Probleme ;(


----------



## Leang (5. April 2010)

weis keiner ne lösung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avienne (5. April 2010)

Eine von den verwendeten XML-Dateien auf dem Server ist fehlerhaft, weil der Name eines Addons nicht escaped wurde:
http://www.buffed.de/clientdata/blasc3/xml/addons/wow.xml

Wenn man sich die Dateien lokal abspeichert, den Fehler korrigiert und den Verweis in plugins/Plugin.AddonManager.config anpasst läufts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (5. April 2010)

d.h. wir müssen warten bis der fehler korregiert wurde?


----------



## (fast)Alleszoqqer (5. April 2010)

Also da ich den Fehler auch habe, hab ich mir mal die wow.xml abgespeichert, bearbeitet... uuund bei mir wird sie jetzt ohne Fehler angezeigt...
Ich hab da jetzt nur noch <name>FriendIgnoreShare</name> stehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was das jetzt aber genau bringen soll und/oder was ich jetzt machen soll: kA

Edit: Den Urlverweis in der Plugin.AddonManager.dll.config? Dann würde doch das Addonplugin für War und RoM gar nicht mehr funktionieren... oder wie war das gemeint?


----------



## Leang (5. April 2010)

häh ich kapier des ned was man machen soll und sobald es um html geht lass ich die finger von bis es mir nicht idiotensicher (ja ich spiel krieger in WoW^^) erklärt wird


----------



## (fast)Alleszoqqer (5. April 2010)

Ich spiel auch 'nen Krieger ^^
Und Html oder sonst was hab ich nie gelernt...


----------



## Leang (5. April 2010)

trotzdem kanns mir doch einer erklären oder ned?


----------



## Avienne (5. April 2010)

Ok, nochmal im Detail für alle die den Workaround anwenden wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr speichert euch die beiden XMLs lokal ab, z.B. in C:/Temp/
http://www.buffed.de/clientdata/blasc3/xml/gameaddonfiles.xml
http://www.buffed.de/clientdata/blasc3/xml/addons/wow.xml

In der wow.xml korrigiert ihr den XML Fehler (korrekt wäre übrigens, das & mit einem &amp; zu ersetzen, keine Ahnung ob das irgendwelche Auswirkungen hat, das betreffende AddOn habe ich nicht installiert)
In gameaddonfiles.xml ändert ihr den URL-Eintrag auf die lokale wow.xml -> C:/Temp/wow.xml
Zum Schluß dann noch in Plugin.AddonManager.dll.config den Verweis auf die lokale gameaddonfiles.xml ändern -> C:/Temp/gameaddonfiles.xml
Am Besten ihr sichert euch die config-Datei vorher, damit ihr die Änderung einfach wieder rückgängig machen könnt, sobald der Fehler von buffed behoben wurde.


----------



## ZAM (6. April 2010)

Der Fehler beim Generieren der XML-Datei ist behoben.
Vielen Dank für Eure Hinweise. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

